# Facebook



## studioalamode (Jun 7, 2009)

Anyone interested in connecting on FB?  

If so, please put your FB name and identifiers below so those who want to can invite or accept you as a friend!

I'll go first

Janet Brown, St. Louis Network, Carlinville, IL


----------



## Jody (Jun 7, 2009)

I did a search and here were several Janet's in your network.  I am Jody Vanderwoerd Conroy on Facebook.  There are already a couple of people on my list from here.


----------



## studioalamode (Jun 7, 2009)

> I did a search and here were several Janet's in your network.



Darn it, I forget that there are a couple of Janet Brown's in several of the neighboring towns.  I can't believe my name is so common!  Thanks, I'll look for you.


----------



## ilovedoxies (Jun 8, 2009)

Brooke Chambers
West Va

I don't know why my city isn't coming up... I'm the one in the blue shirt sitting with a guy in a dark shirt.  

There's a lot of Brooke Chambers', that feels wierd. I always thought I had an unsual name


----------



## jarvan (Jun 11, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id= ... ef=profile
Jennifer Arvan

(hope this link works!)


----------



## jarvan (Jun 11, 2009)

*Post Facebook URL?*

If you have a facebook page, wouldn't it be easier to just upload the URL here instead of going by name? I have a lot of trouble weeding through pages to find the right one most times. Just a thought.


----------



## Sibi (Jun 11, 2009)

FYI

"Starting on Saturday, June 13th, at 12:01am, you'll be able to choose a username for your Facebook account to easily direct friends, family, and cworkers to your profile"

This should make it much easier to find folks right?


----------



## ChrissyB (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm on Facebook, I'm not very good at it though!
Christine Burgess
Newcastle, NSW, Australia


----------



## Deda (Jun 12, 2009)

This is me.


----------



## topcat (Jun 13, 2009)

And this is me.....

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref=ho ... ef=profile

Tanya Chappell, Australia


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 27, 2009)

I am the only Tabitha Wilkes, no photo.


----------



## IanT (Jun 27, 2009)

mine is : Ian Terry


Im the one with the surf photo on the profile pic


----------



## kittywings (Jun 28, 2009)

This is me
Shannon Pringle
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id= ... 2&ref=name

If you want to add me, just say that you're from the soap making forum... you know because I don't accept just ANYBODY.


----------



## Sibi (Jun 28, 2009)

You can find me at facebook.com/sibisan


----------



## Jody (Jun 28, 2009)

Can't find you Sibi.  How's the not smoking going?  I'm still completely on track.  Almost 3 months now.


----------



## Sibi (Jun 28, 2009)

Jody,

That's strange that ya can't find me using my new username.  Ok, then look under Sylvia Garcia Torres in the Washington DC network, that's me.

I'll admit that I haven't completely quit BUT I am only smoking maybe 4-5 cigarettes a week.  A big reduction from 1 pack a day!!  I think that soon I am going to try to seriously give it up completely since I have gotten more accostomed to going without.  How are you doing?  It's frickin hard isn't it????

Sibi


----------



## Becky (Jun 29, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=815434203&ref=name#/profile.php?id=815434203&ref=profile this is me...make sure that you let me know that you're an SMF'er, coz I don't accept just anybody, LOL


----------



## pepperi27 (Jun 29, 2009)

Here is mine I think my username is klmercier

http://www.facebook.com/klmercier?ref=n ... p?ref=home


----------



## kittywings (Jun 29, 2009)

There's a couple of people who posted the url from their facebook homepage vs. from the profile page... when I click the home page ones it just takes me to my home page.


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 29, 2009)

My link was messed up.

Just search Tabitha Wilkes, I am the only one & there is no picture yet.


----------

